
Your Time Estimate Is a Joke - jesuisundev
https://www.jesuisundev.com/en/your-time-estimate-is-a-joke/
======
shams93
The crux of the problem with agile. Agile has poisoned the industry, we got
many products launched before agile without problems. It wasn't waterfall
either. People had areas of ownership, you might give a rough time estimate so
the stake holders had some idea of how long it would take. Or you were hired
for a contract where you had a set of requirements and a 6 or 9 month length
of contract to complete them. Under agile you attempt to micro manage when the
managers are technically clueless by design its the worst train wreck ever.

------
Disasterarea
we can only be accurate in estimating when we have the same task in same
environment and same condition. but it's not a joke. it's nature, and in my
opinion its better to give yourself an extra hour than be in a hurry and fail

